# Yo HalloweenJr he llegado a el grado "Usuario mayor"



## HalloweenJr

Para lo que nunca me hayan visto en este foro, pues, entré aquí hace como tres meses. Quizás no tengo la habilidad que tienen los lingüístas de este foro para poder responder más concretamente a las preguntas de los hilos. A pesar de ello, siempre me he concentrado por lo menos de enterder a esas preguntas lo más que pueda. Antes de entrar a este foro, mi meta era entender el idioma español como ningún otro chamo de mi edad, ya que muchos de nosotros los jóvenes no aplicamos las reglas de acentuación al escribrir. Me siento feliz por haber llegado a los 100 mensajes en este foro. Quisiera que muchos de uds. vinieran por aquí a felicitarme. También agradezco a ciertos foreros como Pinairun, Swift, Duvija, Lurrezko Oinak, torrebruno. . . entre muchos otros, por haberme corregido en los momentos que tenía dudas y en los momentos que estaba equivocado.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *HalloweenJr*: yo sí te vi, y me llamó la atención el empeño que le pones, en especial teniendo en cuenta tu edad. 
*¡Te felicito por tus cien primeros posts!* y aquí te dejo un regalito.


----------



## duvija

HalloweenJr said:


> Para lo que nunca me hayan visto en este foro, pues, entré aquí hace como tres meses. Quizás no tengo la habilidad que tienen los lingüístas de este foro para poder responder más concretamente a las preguntas de los hilos. A pesar de ello, siempre me he concentrado por lo menos de enterder a esas preguntas lo más que pueda. Antes de entrar a este hilo, mi meta era entender el idioma español como ningún otro chamo de mi edad, ya que muchos de nosotros los jóvenes no aplicamos las reglas de acentuación al escribrir. Me siento feliz por haber llegado a los 100 mensajes en este foro. Quisiera que muchos de uds. vinieran por aquí a felicitarme. También agradezco a ciertos foreros como Pinairun, Swift, Duvija, Lurrezko Oinak, torrebruno. . . entre muchos otros, por haberme corregido en los momentos que tenía dudas y en los momentos que estaba equivocado.
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!


 
¡Muy bien, HalloweenJr.! ¡Felicitaciones en tus 100 y que pronto sean 1000! Es muy lindo tener a alguien tan interesante como vos. Ya habrás visto lo complicado que es el idioma y cómo nos esmeramos en entenderlo. Un abrazo.
elisa


----------



## la_machy

Me es muy grato encontrar a chamos como tú, con ganas de mejorar lo que saben que es mejorable.
Hoy mi ortografía sería perfecta si a tu edad hubiera pensado como tú. Tadavía espero que algún día sea así .
Los 100 post son importantes, y después vendrán los 1000, y luego los 3000, y así sucesivamente. Pero el más importante siempre será el primero. Es decir, ya eres ganador desde tu primer post en WR.
*¡¡Felicidades por todo eso, HalloweenJr!!*   

Y nos vemos en los muchos, muchos que vendrán.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Qué te dije?

Cualquier día de estos (antes de que te des cuenta) podrás colocarte el birrete de los mil primeros, a los que luego seguirán otros, por supuesto.





Me complace tu entusiasmo, que en cierto modo es contagioso.
Yo estoy encantada de tenerte como compañero y espero que sigas queriendo aprender siempre.

Recibe mi felicitación, que confío en repetir cuando alcances los tres ceros.


----------



## torrebruno

Caramba, caramba, este muchachito se nos está creciendo. ¡Hay que ver lo alto que te has puesto desde el primer comentario que escribiste!.
Y qué voy a decirte yo después de los fenómenos que me han predecido y de los que seguirán felicitándote, después de todo soy también un cuasi novato en el foro y un permanente ignorante en esto del escribir. En mi perfil pone que soy vendedor de máquinas, o sea, que no tengo formación gramatical exhaustiva, pero me gustan las palabras y amo esta bendita lengua.
Te animo a que sigas con nosotros jugando a aprender divirtiéndote. De aquí a nada serás tú el que me corrijas. De echo, te estoy dejando dos o tres _bacalás_ –intencionadas más las que se me escapen sin querer- haber si las pillas, cosa que no ponga en duda.

Para celebrar tu cumplecomentarios te nombro mi compadrín de honor, osea, que de ahora en adelante que no me entere yo quién se mete contigo. Dejaremos a las chicas que se peleen entre ellas para la determinación de cuál será tu madrina, así que como son mujeres, nos daran las uvas...

Sigue escribiendo, de esa forma te equivocarás que es la mejor manera de aprender, pero no caigas en la trampa de la esclerosis lingüística. Está bien instruirse en lo de las tildes, los pronombres y esas cosas; hay que saber escribir correctamente para cuando haga falta. Pero tan importante como eso es darle un zambonzazo a las reglas de vez en cuando y permitirte, conscientemente, algun disparate. Si no fuera así, esto no evolucionaría y la creatividad quedaría cercada.  

Y a todo esto, ¿quién soy yo para darte consejos?. Será la edad, compadrín, que me hago abuelete...

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Lurrezko

Ke vien ke llegste a ls 100 mnsges xDxDxD!  Piensa que el día que yo me entere de que escribes así, salgo por la pantalla de la computadora y te tiro de las orejas...

Espero verte mucho por aquí, participando y aprendiendo. Recuerda que cuanto mejor conocimiento tengas de tu idioma y más recursos y vocabulario atesores, mejor podrás expresar lo que pasa a tu alrededor y (sobre todo) lo que pasa por tu cabeza. Debe ser muy triste pensar algo y no saber expresarlo (claro que es aún más triste expresar algo sin haberlo pensado antes...)

Así que, como Torrebruno, desde hoy paso a ser tu primo de Zumosol: si alguien del foro se mete contigo, me llamas y se va a enterar.

Aquí te dejo un regalo. Cuando uno es Senior Member, tiene que ir pensando en estas cosas...


----------



## cbrena

¿Puedo pedirte un favor? 

Transmite tu encomiable actitud a todos tus amigos. Esta es la juventud necesaria en el mundo, con ganas de aprender.

Mantén tu firma hasta que seas un ancianito.

_Everyday I learn something new._  
(So do I. )

Gracias por estar aquí.


----------



## swift

Hola muchacho:

Gracias por tenerme presente, aunque no creo haber hecho gran cosa.

Llegar a ser Senior Member indica que ya vas familiarizándote con el modo en que funcionan los foros. Espero que lo sigas disfrutando y que sigas progresando en tu aprendizaje.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## HalloweenJr

Pinairun said:


> ¿Qué te dije?
> 
> Cualquier día de estos (antes de que te des cuenta) podrás colocarte el birrete de los mil primeros, a los que luego seguirán otros, por supuesto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me complace tu entusiasmo, que en cierto modo es contagioso.
> Yo estoy encantada de tenerte como compañero y espero que sigas queriendo aprender siempre.
> 
> Recibe mi felicitación, que confío en repetir cuando alcances los tres ceros.


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ke vien ke llegste a ls 100 mnsges xDxDxD!  Piensa que el día que yo me entere de que escribes así, salgo por la pantalla de la computadora y te tiro de las orejas...
> 
> Espero verte mucho por aquí, participando y aprendiendo. Recuerda que cuanto mejor conocimiento tengas de tu idioma y más recursos y vocabulario atesores, mejor podrás expresar lo que pasa a tu alrededor y (sobre todo) lo que pasa por tu cabeza. Debe ser muy triste pensar algo y no saber expresarlo (claro que es aún más triste expresar algo sin haberlo pensado antes...)
> 
> Así que, como Torrebruno, desde hoy paso a ser tu primo de Zumosol: si alguien del foro se mete contigo, me llamas y se va a enterar.
> 
> Aquí te dejo un regalo. Cuando uno es Senior Member, tiene que ir pensando en estas cosas...


 


swift said:


> Hola muchacho:
> 
> Gracias por tenerme presente, aunque no creo haber hecho gran cosa.
> 
> Llegar a ser Senior Member indica que ya vas familiarizándote con el modo en que funcionan los foros. Espero que lo sigas disfrutando y que sigas progresando en tu aprendizaje.
> 
> Hasta pronto.


 


la_machy said:


> Me es muy grato encontrar a chamos como tú, con ganas de mejorar lo que saben que es mejorable.
> Hoy mi ortografía sería perfecta si a tu edad hubiera pensado como tú. Tadavía espero que algún día sea así .
> Los 100 post son importantes, y después vendrán los 1000, y luego los 3000, y así sucesivamente. Pero el más importante siempre será el primero. Es decir, ya eres ganador desde tu primer post en WR.
> *¡¡Felicidades por todo eso, HalloweenJr!!*
> 
> Y nos vemos en los muchos, muchos que vendrán.


 


duvija said:


> ¡Muy bien, HalloweenJr.! ¡Felicitaciones en tus 100 y que pronto sean 1000! Es muy lindo tener a alguien tan interesante como vos. Ya habrás visto lo complicado que es el idioma y cómo nos esmeramos en entenderlo. Un abrazo.
> elisa


 


Calambur said:


> Hola, *HalloweenJr*: yo sí te vi, y me llamó la atención el empeño que le pones, en especial teniendo en cuenta tu edad.
> *¡Te felicito por tus cien primeros posts!* y aquí te dejo un regalito.


 
De todos los mensajes que me han dejado, éstos de aquí son los que más me gustan. De verdad, gracias a todos. ¡Saludos desde la capital de Venezuela!

Miguel.


----------



## paradoxa4

HalloweenJr said:


> Para lo que nunca me hayan visto en este foro, pues, entré aquí hace como tres meses. Quizás no tengo la habilidad que tienen los *lingüístas* lingüísticas de este foro para poder responder más concretamente a las preguntas de los hilos. A pesar de ello, siempre me he concentrado por lo menos de *enterder* entender a esas preguntas lo más que pueda. Antes de entrar a este foro, mi meta era entender el idioma español como ningún otro chamo de mi edad, ya que muchos de nosotros los jóvenes no aplicamos las reglas de acentuación al *escribrir* escribir. Me siento feliz por haber llegado a los 100 mensajes en este foro. Quisiera que muchos de uds. vinieran por aquí a felicitarme. También agradezco a ciertos foreros como Pinairun, Swift, Duvija, Lurrezko Oinak, torrebruno. . . entre muchos otros, por haberme corregido en los momentos que tenía dudas y en los momentos que estaba equivocado.
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!



Hola, para tener trece años es genial que te interese la literatura, la escritura, ortografía, y demás. A tu edad también tenía interés por aprender esas cosas, sólo que no tenía Internet para registrarme en este foro como usuario dedicado. En serio, transmite tu actitud a tantos como puedas, de verdad es agradable ver a un chico que *"nO k1eRa ezKrIbiR aci px"*, yo tampoco lo hice jamás, y espero que algún día eso se acabe, en serio da dolores de cabeza, creen que son geniales por hacer eso, pero no.

Adelante, lee muchos libros y no te desesperes por aprenderlo todo, simplemente estudia con constancia y cuando vengas a ver, sabrás mucho.

También soy de Caracas y he estudiado rodeado de Tukis que se burlaran de ti cuando empieces a manifestar tus deseos de aprender castellano, pero no les hagas caso, ignóralos siempre y que se queden con su *"Mielma menol tas bulde lo pajuo y peldoname la farte lo icnoransia"* para toda la vida, tú supérate como persona.

Éxitos.

Post data: (Acostúmbrate a los tachones por cada error ortográfico que cometas aquí, nadie lo hace por ser pesado, sino por corregirte)


----------



## HalloweenJr

En serio, yo también vivo rodeado de muchos tukis que se creen más que yo, inclusive por escribir así _C0mO e1lOs ExcriBeR._ A mí no me gustaría nunca escribir así. Y además, yo conozco a muchos que a la hora de escribir en papel tienen una letra que no se les entiende nada. Claro, no estoy aquí para insultar ni juzgar a nadie. Sólo unos pocos amigos míos son como yo: escriben sin ningún error ortográfico, y también andan rodeados de puros tukis. También me interesa mucho aprender otros idiomas, y en este caso estoy aprendiendo _inglés británico_, más que todo por las oportunidades que eso genera.


----------



## swift

¿Y qué es eso de _tukis_? ¿Son los chicos _cool_, pesados, muérganos o algo así?


----------



## duvija

*quieren pelear? yo considero lo de abajo un avance de nuevas tecnologías y formas de expresión. Me fascina. Se usa en todos los idiomas del mundo.*

*"nO k1eRa ezKrIbiR aci px"*


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> *quieren pelear? yo considero lo de abajo un avance de nuevas tecnologías y formas de expresión. Me fascina. Se usa en todos los idiomas del mundo.*
> 
> *"nO k1eRa ezKrIbiR aci px"*



Eres guerrera...


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> *quieren pelear? yo considero lo de abajo un avance de nuevas tecnologías y formas de expresión. Me fascina. Se usa en todos los idiomas del mundo.*
> 
> *"nO k1eRa ezKrIbiR aci px"*


 
Es como otra forma de lenguaje. ¿No? En mi caso, lo consideraría como eso; y yo de verdad nunca he logrado entender ese tipo de escritura. No me gusta.


----------



## HalloweenJr

swift said:


> ¿Y qué es eso de _tukis_? ¿Son los chicos _cool_, pesados, muérganos o algo así?


 
Exacto. Son como tú dices, y todos son personas flojas, desinteresadas en aprender y que les gusta vivir la vida fácil y molestar a las personas que ellos llaman "bobos", "nerds", etc. Ellos tienen *eZt3 tIq0 d3 ExCr1tUr4*. Si no lo entendiste, ahí dice _este tipo de escritura_. Más que todo se creen más que otros por ese tipo de escritura, pero eso no es así. También tienen su propia forma de hablar, es decir, lo que nosotros le llamamos "palabras de tuki".


----------



## swift

Este es un foro de celebraciones. Así que los debates sociolingüísticos parecen estar mal ubicados aquí. Con todo, un par de reflexiones:

La escritura tipo "sms" responde a una necesidad de brevedad, pues los teléfonos admiten una cantidad reducida de caracteres. Luego, se aprecia una transposición de lo oral sobre lo escrito. Pero como lo primordial es hacer llegar el mensaje, siempre que el destinatario posea las herramientas necesarias para descifrarlo, no parece sensato censurar ese tipo de escritura. Se ha de recordar, además, que para descifrar el mensaje es necesario poseer la capacidad de anticipar el sentido de los signos y saber interpretarlo correctamente (lo cual implica conocer el funcionamiento del sistema fonografemático de la lengua).

Además, todavía no me ha tocado corregir una redacción completamente escrita en lenguaje sms, así que supongo que sus usuarios son medianamente razonables como para reconocer la diferencia contextual (aspecto social de la comunicación) que existe entre un rapidísimo "ns Vms hoy?" y un elaborado ensayo.


----------



## HalloweenJr

swift said:


> Este es un foro de celebraciones. Así que los debates sociolingüísticos parecen estar mal ubicados aquí. Con todo, un par de reflexiones:
> 
> La escritura tipo "sms" responde a una necesidad de brevedad, pues los teléfonos admiten una cantidad reducida de caracteres. Luego, se aprecia una transposición de lo oral sobre lo escrito. Pero como lo primordial es hacer llegar el mensaje, siempre que el destinatario posea las herramientas necesarias para descifrarlo, no parece sensato censurar ese tipo de escritura. Se ha de recordar, además, que para descifrar el mensaje es necesario poseer la capacidad de anticipar el sentido de los signos y saber interpretarlo correctamente (lo cual implica conocer el funcionamiento del sistema fonografemático de la lengua).
> 
> Además, todavía no me ha tocado corregir una redacción completamente escrita en lenguaje sms, así que supongo que sus usuarios son medianamente razonables como para reconocer la diferencia contextual (aspecto social de la comunicación) que existe entre un rapidísimo "ns Vms hoy?" y un elaborado ensayo.


 
Creo que tienes razón. El lenguaje sms se puede descifrar muy rápido porque lo puedes sobreentender por los contextos y letras que tiene, aunque le falten muchas letras y signos. Este lenguaje se ha popularizado mucho entre nosotros los jóvenes. Aun así, yo nunca escribiría así. Es más, nunca lo he hecho. Anteriormente, lo único que no le colocaba son las tildes o acentos ortográficos. Pero bien, estamos aquí por una celebración.


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> Pero bien, estamos aquí por una celebración.



¿Cuándo sale la bebida? Me muero de sed.


----------



## swift

Para ti, para Halloween y para mí...

¿No ibas a esperar que les ofreciera cerveza, cierto?


----------



## HalloweenJr

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Cuándo sale la bebida? Me muero de sed.


 
Aquí va.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Para ti, para Halloween y para mí...
> 
> ¿No ibas a esperar que les ofreciera cerveza, cierto?



Claro que no, somos gente seria...


----------



## paradoxa4

swift said:


> ¿Y qué es eso de _tukis_? ¿Son los chicos _cool_, pesados, muérganos o algo así?



Los tukis son adolescente que intentan copiarse de los delincuentes, hablando como ellos y diciendo cuan hombres son por andar teniendo sexo con lo que sea que se les atraviese en el medio, cargar pistola, y fumar/beber mientras escuchan canciones de criminales o de la cárcel.


----------



## HalloweenJr

paradoxa4 said:


> Los tukis son adolescente que intentan copiarse de los delincuentes, hablando como ellos y diciendo cuan hombres son por andar teniendo sexo con lo que sea que se les atraviese en el medio, cargar pistola, y fumar/beber mientras escuchan canciones de criminales o de la cárcel.


 
También es una buena definición, además de la que ya dije yo. Pero en ese caso estoy hablando de los tukis de mi edad que no se parecen en nada a los que dices, pero también escuchan canciones de criminales. Aunque siento que me salté lo que dijiste.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Por cierto, qué bueno es encontrar a una persona como Paradoxa4 que también le interese aprender otras lenguas.


----------



## la_machy

¿Quién dijo bebidas? 

Aquí traigo algunas ......

(que conste que son SIN alcohol ).


----------



## HalloweenJr

¿Alguno de uds. sabe como adjuntar archivos del ordenador directamente aquí? Es que creo que nos falta música ¿No lo creen?


----------

